# Hatfield PA reptile expo Saturday April 6th



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will be vending at the hatfield PA reptile expo on Saturday April 6th. It starts at 9am and ends at 3pm. I will have frogs pre- made vivs and an assortment of neo broms. Address for the show is: buckmont indoor sports center
2278 north Penn road
Hatfield, PA 19440
Available frogs:
Azureus 2-3 months
Green/bronze auratus 2-3 months 
Patricia 2-3 months 
Bakhuis 2-3 months 
Western bakhuis 4-5 months
Reduced pattern yellow backs 4-5 months
Leucs 2-3 months 
Vittatus 1-2 months 
Regina 2 months 
Veraderos 2-3 months
Vanzolini 3-4 months
Pair of vanzolini 14+ months
Proven pair of cobalts 

Any questions please don't hesitate to ask. I'm also open to trades and always looking to buy pairs or froglets


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

Unless I can find a male before Saturday I will also be letting go a 20 month old female Patricia


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will also have about 15 F1 veiled chameleon babies about 2 months old eating on 1/4 inch crickets. These guys are from a pair brought in from Yemen last year. Very bright green babies and the father was huge measuring in at 23 1/2 inches males and females will be available


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

I will also have 5 highland bronze auratus 3 months ootw available


----------



## Jtsfrogs (Oct 2, 2012)

All 5 leucs and the 4 3 month old vanzos are spoken for


----------

